# Hand Cannon!



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I picked this up over at Snipershide. Unreal! I found myself giggling every time they shot it. That would be some kind of recoil. 





enjoy
xdeano


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

That's nuts. It sure has a heck of a concussion in from of the muzzle. I don't think I would want to be anywhere near that thing without ear and eye protection.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just can't figure out why any one would want to shoot that thing while wearing shorts and no shirt. Especially when there are two other guys with him. Who is he trying to impress?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

why you, of course... oke:

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

It worked!


----------

